# No Bavinck



## bookslover (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, I guess it's safe to say that the final volume (#4) of Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_ won't be out _this_ year. What's the hold up?

Grrrr.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Dec 29, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Well, I guess it's safe to say that the final volume (#4) of Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_ won't be out _this_ year. What's the hold up?
> 
> Grrrr.



It has been due in March 08 for a while now.

CT


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr. Beeke said that March is still on for it. I cannot wait! I heart Bavinck!


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 29, 2007)

I have it on backorder too.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 24, 2008)

It is now due out in May 2008.

Westminster Bookstore Blog » Archive » New! Read an Excerpt from Bavinck’s Reformed Dogmatics, Volume 4


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 24, 2008)

Shucks, I've been avidly anticipating this volume!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 18, 2008)

Pre-orders are now available at Reformation Heritage Books for shipping volume 4 ($28.00) of Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_ or the whole four-volume set ($100.00) by May 7, 2008.


----------



## westminken (Apr 18, 2008)

WTS Philly will be shipping on April 22, according to the website.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 18, 2008)

westminken said:


> WTS Philly will be shipping on April 22, according to the website.



Very good. 

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Reformed Dogmatics, vol. 4: Holy Spirit, Church, and New Creation (Hardcover) Herman Bavinck 9780801026577


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 21, 2008)

It is now available.


----------



## JM (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 24, 2008)

Anybody have it yet?


----------



## crhoades (Apr 24, 2008)

got mine yesterday from WTS PA. It is the thickest volume by far. Haven't had a chance to skim through it yet though...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 24, 2008)

It is also available at Monergism.com


----------



## Casey (Apr 24, 2008)

They have a stack of them at MARS . . I'm just waiting for them to be priced.


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 24, 2008)

Mine shipped today, expect it early next week.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 24, 2008)

Ahhh the insatiable appetite for books...No sooner do I have his vol. 4, and I'm already impatiently waiting for this one to come out:






Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Essays on Religion, Science, and Society (Hardcover) Herman Bavinck 9780801032417

Publisher: Baker Book House
Author: Bavinck, Herman
ISBN-13: 9780801032417
Binding: Hardcover
List Price: $39.99 
Westminster Bookstore: *$25.59* - *36% Off* 

Expected arrival: June 2008


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 24, 2008)

I am on a fast from buying books till I read the ones I have... This ought to get me motivated... Thanks Chris...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 24, 2008)

What is the verdict on his dogmatics? Does everyone agree with Gaffin that Bavinck's dogmatics is the most important systematic theology ever produced in the Reformed tradition?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 25, 2008)

That is pretty high praise considering the others out there...

Wow you really are tempting me Semper Fi...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 25, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> What is the verdict on his dogmatics? Does everyone agree with Gaffin that Bavinck's dogmatics is the most important systematic theology ever produced in the Reformed tradition?



See this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/best-systematic-theology-28668/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 4, 2008)

Cloth or Paper? Bavinck RD Cover Concerns « The Shepherd’s Scrapbook (June 3, 2008)


----------



## JM (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 4, 2008)

Notice comment # 16 from Baker:


> Friends:
> 
> Perhaps I can clarify the situation. Comment number five above, coming indirectly from Jay at RHB, explains our terminology. In the industry “cloth” is indeed used as shorthand for any type of hardback. Books are either cloth or paper. Subtleties such as the actual cover material used on a hardback (paper, kivar, cloth) are not included in our basic descriptions. Nor do we indicate whether the binding is sewn or glued. I suspect the main reason is that our descriptive materials are aimed at meeting the needs of retailers, not bibliophiles.
> 
> ...



My experience has been that sewn bindings speak more to the durability of a book over time as well. My problems with old books haven't been ripped covers but pages that fall out of glued bindings. I'm not a publisher but I'd like to get some other opinions on that point.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 4, 2008)

I have gone through three NASB's by Lockman where the binding has fallen off the book.


----------

